# Warrants - Dividend Yield Play



## ob1kenobi (6 January 2006)

The ASX in its latest newsletter had an interesting article on Dividend Yield Play. Worth a read, especially for those new to trading. Good luck!

http://www.asx.com.au/investor/warrants/tools/library/fundamental_analysis_dividend_trading.htm


----------



## RichKid (6 January 2006)

*Re: Dividend Yield Play*



			
				ob1kenobi said:
			
		

> The ASX in its latest newsletter had an interesting article on Dividend Yield Play. Worth a read, especially for those new to trading. Good luck!
> 
> http://www.asx.com.au/investor/warrants/tools/library/fundamental_analysis_dividend_trading.htm




Yes, nice article but it all presupposes that we get the trend right or it could go south just as fast...basically similar to what Rozella does but with warrants imo (and we all know how dodgy warrants can be, right?).


----------

